# Montana Archery Elk Hunt-Snowies/Little Belts



## stky0302 (Jan 16, 2007)

Greetings,
We were able to draw a Special Elk tag for the big/little Snowy Mtns.(411) for archery. Well we headed out scouting this last weekend and saw some elk, included a bachelor group of 4 nice bulls. My main concern is the elk will move to private land once they get pressured. We decided it would be in the best of our interest to come up with a back-up area in the little belts. 
Have never hunted this area before. I was hoping someone out there may have some insight as were to start, or even if you have spent time in the snowies.

I have contacted everyone from biologist, CO's, and sporting goods store owners. It seems like you get a lot of bull**** and very mixed reports. Please feel free to send me a message or give me any advice you have.
Thanks
[/b]


----------

